

Tech News Site Received Death and Rape Threats  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2012/01/arabcrunch-team-member-received-death-and-rape-threats.html

======
ArabGeek
The site was offered bribes from the US government shortly after it exposed
sourceforge blocking of syria, sudan, cuba, iran and n. korea
[http://acleaks.blogspot.com/2011/12/leaked-email-us-state-
de...](http://acleaks.blogspot.com/2011/12/leaked-email-us-state-department-
offers.html)

